# Erskine UTV Blower, any one using these?



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Has anyone tried the Erskine utv blower yet. It is hydraulic drive with a 25 hp power pack that goes in the bed and powers the blower, or a rotary broom or lawn mower attactments.





Pics and specs here http://erskineattachments.com/attachments/utv-snowblower/

What do you think?
Ken


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Watching the video it looks like it works better as a plow then a blower.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This Toro looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

ALC-GregH;1209026 said:


> Watching the video it looks like it works better as a plow then a blower.
> 
> This Toro looks like a sweet setup.


Funny, cause at the end of the video you posted, there is a Erskine sticker on the side of the blower they are using.

So unless the Toro has better flow and pressure I don't see how it could have an advantage in blower performance. It does look like a cool machine though.
Ken


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Yep Toro uses the same 1600 series blower as Erskines UTV kit. It is in theie specs.
http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/ceg/gm_7200_7210.pdf
Erskines power pack is 13.5 gpm at 2750 psi
http://erskineattachments.com/attachments-catalog/utv-attachments.pdf
Toro does not publish their hydraulic pump capacity, likely real close.
The utv one doe slook like its pushing more. The snow in the toro vid looks quite fresh and light.
Ken


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess it could be the utv isn't putting out enough power to drive the blower. It could be as simple as raising the rpm of the slave engine.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

Increasing slave engine rpm would increase flow (gpm) to the the blower. Raising flow or pressure increases drive horse power and also performance. 
Also reducing load (fluffy snow versus compacted or settled snow) which I think is the main difference in the two videos.

Not sure on these models but the skidsteer blowers they make are tuned to match the flow of the hydraulic pump driving them by choosing one of 5 different motor displacements. It could be that the Toro unit has a larger pump and the matching power has a larger displacement motor giving it more torque to maintain the fan speed.

I would like to see more vids of them, and hear more feedback. Nice to see that Toro has faith in the Erskine design though.
Ken


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder if the weight is correct. "210 lbs" seems too light for a 60" blower – inch-for-inch, about half the weight of a garden tractor blower. Today I used my 300 lb, 46" garden tractor blower on an iced up berm that has been compacted this season by a large truck plow. It got the job done, but every time it sucked up a giant, frozen snowball the blower housing would shake like it was coming apart.

The Erskine weight spec must be a typo. It looks like a nice unit.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

MtnCowboy;1209554 said:


> I wonder if the weight is correct. "210 lbs" seems too light for a 60" blower - inch-for-inch, about half the weight of a garden tractor blower. Today I used my 300 lb, 46" garden tractor blower on an iced up berm that has been compacted this season by a large truck plow. It got the job done, but every time it sucked up a giant, frozen snowball the blower housing would shake like it was coming apart.
> 
> The Erskine weight spec must be a typo. It looks like a nice unit.


210 is probaly just the blower, not the mount or power unit.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

slongfellowii;1209569 said:


> 210 is probaly just the blower, not the mount or power unit.


I assume the same but it still seems light. I don't know that heavier weight is a benefit for blowing snow, though it helps when attacking frozen, plow-blade-shaped piles, and when sucking in the occasional football-size rock. I did the latter once: it jammed tight in the 16" impeller housing and I thought I would have to use explosives to get it out.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a 60 " erskine on a BobCat 853. I think the blower wieghs just over 800 lbs. Two guys can move it in the shop if you have to. the Erskine video looks like hard compacted snow. ours blows snow great if its fresh snow you can move throught it at a pretty good pace. If its hard compacted snow you need to go slow. When you hit ice chunks it sounds like gunfire. but hasn't hurt it yet. Ben in use for 4 years now.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

MtnCowboy;1209604 said:


> I assume the same but it still seems light. I don't know that heavier weight is a benefit for blowing snow, though it helps when attacking frozen, plow-blade-shaped piles, and when sucking in the occasional football-size rock. I did the latter once: it jammed tight in the 16" impeller housing and I thought I would have to use explosives to get it out.


If Dakota Dave's weighs 800 lbs, I would assume they are made for homeowners and not for commercial use. Remember the winch still has to lift it. I'm sure they are not taking into account that some people might use a UTV for commercial plowing.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

I run a toolcat with a 72" bobcat blower on the front as my driveway rig... I was very intrigued by this setup the first time I saw it. Certainly a much more economical option... a $10000-12000 UTV instead of a $40000 toolcat, blowers are probably comparable in price. UTV probably gets around quicker than the 18MPH road gear on the toolcat... but after watching the video a bit closer and seeing the numbers thrown around this thread, this thing looks like a toy compared to a real skid blower.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

mnlefty;1210343 said:


> I run a toolcat with a 72" bobcat blower on the front as my driveway rig... I was very intrigued by this setup the first time I saw it. Certainly a much more economical option... a $10000-12000 UTV instead of a $40000 toolcat, blowers are probably comparable in price. UTV probably gets around quicker than the 18MPH road gear on the toolcat... but after watching the video a bit closer and seeing the numbers thrown around this thread, this thing looks like a toy compared to a real skid blower.


A utv would never lift a real 800 lb skid blower, it has to be lightened up somewhere. 
I thought it was the same as the mini skidsteer blower but those are 400 lbs, mind you that includes a lot more mount then this has. They are 53" not 60 and made to run on a asv rc 30 and other mini's. As for comercial use, again it would be interesting to here from someone using it. How many hours on it and what if anything they had fixed.

I'd bet if you took the engine off some of the other brands of utv blowers they would be in this 200 lb weight range too. The power unit is 300 lb and includes the frame under the machine. There is not much blower behind the the fan to where it unhooks from the frame. So 200 lbs may be all the mass it needs to be comparable or better in strength then the competitors. This thing would go up and down hills much better with the power pack in the rear balancing out the system then a front heavy engine mounted on the blower setup or those with castor wheels.

I don't think you can compare a 45k toolcat setup with something 1/3 the price and expect it to be the bigger toy. You not going to chew up plowed (many) banks with this. It for fairly fresh snow imo.
The same way a toolcat is a toy compared to a 644 with a blower on the front.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Kenkreger;1210746 said:


> *I don't think you can compare a 45k toolcat setup with something 1/3 the price and expect it to be the bigger toy.* You not going to chew up plowed (many) banks with this. It for fairly fresh snow imo.
> The same way a toolcat is a toy compared to a 644 with a blower on the front.


You're absolutely right, I wouldn't expect this to be on the same level as the toolcat, but if it were close enough it might be workable...

However my gut tells me it's not going to withstand the rigors of 40,50, 60 driveways or more 15-20 times a season for very long. Also gives the appearance of something that would be wonderful in 2", but when you hit 6" or more would slow down beyond the point of useful production. Most everybody slows down from 2" to 6", but I get the feeling the gap is much wider with this.

Like you say, I'd love to hear from somebody who has used it for more than just their own driveway.


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

mnlefty;1210772 said:


> Also gives the appearance of something that would be wonderful in 2", but when you hit 6" or more would slow down beyond the point of useful production. Most everybody slows down from 2" to 6", but I get the feeling the gap is much wider with this.


It does however have 25 hp producing 13.5 gpm x 2750 psi, and not too long ago that was in skidsteer (753 bobcat) territory for operating blowers. Its bang on mini skidsteer performance specs now. 
It would be real nice to know how fast it travels through 6" of fresh dry snow...
Ken


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on blower and power pack should be here in 2 weeks. i will post on how it does. going to try in on 40 res. accounts.?????


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Idahoktmrider;1334423 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on blower and power pack should be here in 2 weeks. i will post on how it does. going to try in on 40 res. accounts.?????


Idaho-

Any reports on the Erskine yet? Power, transport speed? What do you have it mounted on?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kenkreger;1209084 said:


> Yep Toro uses the same 1600 series blower as Erskines UTV kit. It is in theie specs.
> http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/ceg/gm_7200_7210.pdf
> Erskines power pack is 13.5 gpm at 2750 psi
> http://erskineattachments.com/attachments-catalog/utv-attachments.pdf
> ...


Toro doesn't publish hydraulic flow because the blower is shaft driven, not hydraulic. FWIW


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Idahoktmrider;1334423 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on blower and power pack should be here in 2 weeks. i will post on how it does. going to try in on 40 res. accounts.?????


Make sure you post when you get it!!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

MtnCowboy;1209554 said:


> I wonder if the weight is correct. "210 lbs" seems too light for a 60" blower - inch-for-inch, about half the weight of a garden tractor blower. Today I used my 300 lb, 46" garden tractor blower on an iced up berm that has been compacted this season by a large truck plow. It got the job done, but every time it sucked up a giant, frozen snowball the blower housing would shake like it was coming apart.
> 
> The Erskine weight spec must be a typo. It looks like a nice unit.


Didnt look very heavily built... Kinda flimsy honestly


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

No, don't have it yet erskine told my sales rep should be done and shipped this week? No snow for the next week anyway. Starting off as a slow year so far last year by this time i had already gone out 3 times.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

mnlefty;1210343 said:


> I run a toolcat with a 72" bobcat blower on the front as my driveway rig... I was very intrigued by this setup the first time I saw it. Certainly a much more economical option... a $10000-12000 UTV instead of a $40000 toolcat, blowers are probably comparable in price. UTV probably gets around quicker than the 18MPH road gear on the toolcat... but after watching the video a bit closer and seeing the numbers thrown around this thread, this thing looks like a toy compared to a real skid blower.


Is your toolcat a hyflow? We rented one this year, however it is not a hyflow. Just wondering comparably how well it works.


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

tjjn06;1366539 said:


> Is your toolcat a hyflow? We rented one this year, however it is not a hyflow. Just wondering comparably how well it works.


Not hi-flow. Normal dry snow you can blow as fast as you're comfortable driving on resis up to about 4". Over that you need to slow a bit to avoid plowing instead of blowing, but it easily eats through 12-20 inches if you need to, just slower.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

mnlefty;1366613 said:


> Not hi-flow. Normal dry snow you can blow as fast as you're comfortable driving on resis up to about 4". Over that you need to slow a bit to avoid plowing instead of blowing, but it easily eats through 12-20 inches if you need to, just slower.


Thanks! We got it mainly for condos where space is limited. Limited as far as a truck goes, but this unit should work great.


----------



## HandLogger (Oct 22, 2007)

Needless to say, I'm resurrecting a very old thread here, but I was wondering if anyone has anything new to report regarding the Erskine Hydraulic UTV Snowblower? We've been researching UTV snowblowers for almost a year now and this looks like a good option when compared to a Bercomac, for example. Anyway, I hope that some of these guys are still on the forum.


----------

